# Briggs engine 446777---0244E1



## jeswireman (10 mo ago)

Does the steel push rod go on the intake or exhaust valve?


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

jeswireman said:


> Does the steel push rod go on the intake or exhaust valve?


Steel is EXHAUST.... Less expansion. Except for the material, they are exactly the same. In my experience, when I'm adjusting valves, it's usually the intake (aluminum) valve that is out of adjustment and more prone to slight bending. I routinely replace the aluminum push rods with steel if I'm rebuilding a Briggs engine. They just seem to hold a valve adjustment longer. To commercial lawn services, running 40-50 a week on an engine during the mowing season, that means a much better performing engine.


----------



## jeswireman (10 mo ago)

Thanks Bob
I lost both rods down into the crankcase. I don't have any idea why both dropped out. I pulled the head and the exhaust valve guide was pushed up and the rocker arm was hitting it. but I don't know what happened to the intake rod. unless the exhaust rod broke and took it out. I fished part of the steel rod out of the crankcase with a magnet but I'll have to pull the bottom of the engine off to get the rest out I ordered new push rods and thought the steel was exhaust but wasn't positive.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

jeswireman said:


> Thanks Bob
> I lost both rods down into the crankcase. I don't have any idea why both dropped out. I pulled the head and the exhaust valve guide was pushed up and the rocker arm was hitting it. but I don't know what happened to the intake rod. unless the exhaust rod broke and took it out. I fished part of the steel rod out of the crankcase with a magnet but I'll have to pull the bottom of the engine off to get the rest out I ordered new push rods and thought the steel was exhaust but wasn't positive.


That generally happens when the valves haven't been adjusted for a long time. First indication of needing a valve adjustment is usually when it acts like the starter is weak/dragging. The valves are so far out of adjustment, the compression release stops working. Might want to take a close look at those valve guides for wear before you put it back together. Also take a look at the cam lobes. If the valves were out of adjustment enough to drop the push rods, you may have worn came lobes. Also be aware there are tappets laying around somewhere in that engine.


----------

